Ask HN: What's something I can do with a spare, modern laptop? - litzer
======
colund
Install Linux and attempt to do advanced stuff that just work in Windows and
Mac but requires tweaking Linux. Spend hours looking for solutions on the
Internet. Then brag about your achievements online.

~~~
thomastjeffery
Or do advanced stuff that is difficult or impossible in Windows and OS X, then
be quietly happy with your achievements.

Don't judge a group by its loudest individuals.

------
RubberSoul
Donate it to a deserving non-profit in your area.

------
taprun
Virtual fish tank: go to youtube, load a video of a real fish tank and watch
it.

------
mindhash
For personal use: Mine bitcoins. Run as VPS. Host websites for local
businesses. Charge for usage. If you have GPU, then sell usage by hour for
Deep learning students.

For social good: Donate to old age home.. arrange a sharing schedule between a
group of students who can't afford.. mine bitcoins and donate what you earn..
work with a local shop to arrange internet access and support unprivileged
people to find jobs online .. donate to a prison .. lotsa options though I am
not sure if you meant give away ..

~~~
alcio
Mining bitcoins on a modern laptop is utterly useless. All of the mining is
done on specialized hardware nowadays. Revenue would be less than pennies per
year on a CPU.

------
akulbe
Install an OS you haven't used before and learn more stuff?

------
pdog
Energy efficient home server with built-in battery backup.

------
quickthrower2
Maybe donate it? A school, library or student may need one.

------
kohanz
HTPC

~~~
rthomas6
This. Instant media center that's better than any Roku/Firestick/whatever.

------
czbond
Home firewall

------
probinso
learn to BSD

